# Toshiba Configfree Reports Wireless is off. Actually ON



## rachalmers (Jan 4, 2008)

This started a while back. Toshiba A80. XP Pro. Latest everything. Diagnostic log included below.

The Toshiba has a wireless lan switch on the front, which is either on or off. Depending on its position. When on, an orange light glows just to the left of it.
The switch is ON, the light is ON, the wireless network is ON - I am using it now... However, Toshiba also bundles a software package with its laptops called ConfigFree. This is a very useful program in many ways. However - it now reports that the wireless network is not connected, and that I should turn on the switch. It IS already on. doh!

I have seen many reports of this on the Internet, including the Toshiba Europe forums. I can not access these forums because my Toshiba Serial Number is not recognised in Europe, and Australia does not have a similar forum doh! doh!

Now I need to know, does anyone know of a fix for this? I have the latest ConfigFree installed, the lates drivers for everything and so on and so forth. But that sucker will not see the switch as on.
And of course Toshiba are uncontactable ???? Does Microsoft own them now I wonder?

So, here's the diagnostic log from ConfigFree : (You will see the appropriate message about the wireless switch near the bottom of this report)

Thanks for any help folks.
==================================
Machine information

Vendor:TOSHIBA
Machine Name:Satellite A80
BIOS Name:Ver 1.00PARTTBLx
BIOS Version:V1.20
VersionSA80A-01K009
CPU Maker:GenuineIntel
CPU Name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
CPU Clock:1596
CPU Base Clock:1596
OS:Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Build:2600
OS SP:Service Pack 2
Ram:2087344



TOP 

IP information
ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Avalon
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-D4-6C-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 4 January 2008 2:19:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 11 January 2008 2:19:52 PM


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-58-32-28

Route information
route print
=============================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 0e 35 d4 6c 68 ...... Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
0x3 ...00 0f b0 58 32 28 ...... Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
================================================
================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.101 25
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.101 25
192.168.0.101 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 25
192.168.0.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.101 25
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.101 25
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.101 3 1
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.101 192.168.0.101 1
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
=========================================================
Persistent Routes:
None


Protocol information
Protocol Bind Information
AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.5.3.0
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
WLAN Transport
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

WLAN Transport
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

TOSHIBA Network Device Usermode I/O Protocol
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter

NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol

NWLink NetBIOS
Unbind :: NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol

NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Unbind :: Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
WAN Miniport (IPX)

Network Monitor Driver
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
1394 Net Adapter
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)

Point to Point Protocol Over Ethernet
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Point to Point Tunneling Protocol

Layer 2 Tunneling Protocol

Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver
Direct Parallel
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Infrared Port
RAS Async Adapter

NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Message-oriented TCP/IP Protocol (SMB session)

WINS Client(TCP/IP) Protocol
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
1394 Net Adapter
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
WAN Miniport (IP)

Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #5
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #4
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
1394 Net Adapter
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
WAN Miniport (IP)

IrDA Protocol
SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port

Network Device information

Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Device ID : PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4351&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_10\4&111A1FD8&0&00E0
Status : Enable
Driver Vender : Marvell
Driver Version : 7.29.4.3
Driver Date : 11-26-2004

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Device ID : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10408086&REV_05\4&AD1B67F&0&10F0
Status : Enable
Driver Vender : Intel
Driver Version : 9.0.4.17
Driver Date : 6-26-2006

SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port
Device ID : ACPI\SMCF010\5&24D00082&0
Status : Enable
Driver Vender : SMC
Driver Version : 5.1.2250.2
Driver Date : 2-27-2001



Wireless Comunication Switch and Wireless HotKey status

Wireless Communication Switch : Off
Wireless Hotkey (Fn + F8)
Wireless LAN : On



Diagnostics results

Ping Option : Off

ConfigFree Version


ConfigFree(TM) 5.90.07
Database 3.00.02


Network Diagnostics


Possible cause 1:
Wireless Communication Switch is turned OFF. (c-1)
Possible solutions 1:
Turn on the wireless communication switch.(a-1)

Possible cause 2:
Wireless Communication Switch is turned OFF. (c-1)
Possible solutions 1:
Turn on the wireless communication switch.(a-1)


============= end of report ===================


----------



## usintheuk (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you will find that the laptop is using the default windows settings to connect using wierless not configfree. I say this because i have a Toshiba SAT PRO with the same softwear and it did this untill i uninstaled configfree.


----------



## rachalmers (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the idea. The thing is though, I don't want to uninstall ConfigFree, but would actually like to be able to use it? Everything is connected - just configfree doesn't think it is?
The wireless works fine, just Configfree cant see it? which is very strange, or just a softwre problem that Toshiba doesn't want to know about?
anyway, thanks for that.
cheers


----------

